# Best Interchangeable Circular Needles



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

OK - I'm finally ready to spend the big bucks. Which are the best interchangeable circular needles?


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

to each his own..my choice is knitters pride dreamz...absolutely love them..


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

OK - super - I'll check them out. Where did you get yours?


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

www.handsomefibers.com wonderful place to deal with


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

I have them from KnitPicks. Decide if you want wood, metal or acrylic. KnitPicks has a trial set where they'll send one of each so you can try them.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I love my Addis...they make knitting so smooth.


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have any complaint about the cords twisting?


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

I am just reading about the magic loop. Never tried it. Need it for hats. I don't have a 40" cord. Tired of never having the length or the size I need.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

This question has been asked several times on this site. The answer is--"It depends."
I got the Knitpicks trial set, and only ever used the acrylic. I got the complete set on sale for Mother's Day last year. Since then I've bought a couple different size cords. If the cord twists, which it does, but no badly, I just stretch it until it is the way I like it.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

I love my Hiya Hiyas. They have a nice, sharp point and you can buy either small size needles or larger ones. This keeps the price down. 
You should base your decision on whether you prefer metal or wood, sharp or regular tip and cord memory. 
Good luck making your choice!


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

thankyou - I'll check into them - where did you get yours?


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

I live in Canada so I ordered them online from a Canadian supplier in Fort Erie. I'm sure you can find a supplier close to where you live.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

beachkoz, I am afraid there is no one perfect answer nor is there one perfect set for everyone. I have my favorite, but they may not be yours.

Ask yourself a few questions... do you usually prefer metal, wood, plastic?

Do you use lifelines? Would you like a life line hole?

What is your budget?

Do your hands/wrists get sore when you knit for a long time? Do you have arthritis?

Do you usually knit with smaller size needles, larger or a combination?

Do you like a sharp point or blunt?

We can more properly steer you in the right direction if we know what type of knitter you are and how you like to use your needles.

If everyone liked the same needle, I am afraid there wouldn't be a need for so many choices.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Amy is absolutely right. I have several sets each of which I like best for one or another kind of knitting. It would be best if you could find a LYS where you could try some out, but that's probably mission impossible nowadays. The trial set from Knit Picks would be a good way to find out whether you like metal, plastic or wood tips.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

AND...I would say it depends on the gauge you are trying to work with. I don't know how strong your fingers are...but I firmly suggest that any mm size under 3 or 4 mm...where the needle breaks if working with a wood or bamboo...go for the metal or stainless.

So...for 2.75 and smaller I would recommend the metal or stainless. Hiya Hiya, and Chaigoo are two high end stainless providing companies. Yes, I have looked and I only need two sizes to complete my SET's. 2.0 and 1.25 mm.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love my knitpro's round and cubic interchangeables. I haven't tried Addi's yet but will do so. How many more needles do we all need? Woe is me because I am collecting so many trying them all out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is so much a matter of personal preference. I love my Harmonies from KnitPicks because I like the feel of the wood, the cable is soft and the tips are pointy.... that said, I am also enjoying the one pair of square needles I have and I want to try the Chia Goo red lace needles.... I do feel that the Harmonies are a quality needle for a most reasonable price. I am sure that some of the more high end needles are wonderful... but more than I want spend... Good Luck with your purchase. Good tools do make a difference in the enjoyment and product.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have Addi Click and the long tip Addi lace, and I never use anything else! I love them. I have never had a problem with the cords twisting or the joins snagging.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Knitters pride cubics all the way. I have the regular and short needle set and love them. I can't imagine using anything else now.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

Addis for me,


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

knezmom said:


> I have them from KnitPicks. Decide if you want wood, metal or acrylic. KnitPicks has a trial set where they'll send one of each so you can try them.


I got that set.....I personally love the wood set.....really light weight and colorful.


----------



## Erica Patberg (Aug 8, 2012)

I second the Hiya Hiyas. I've got a nickel allergy, and nickel plated Addis had me at the dermatologist with red peeling skin and swollen eyelids! Gave away all my Addis and bought the Hiya Hiya set. The newer sets have worked out a few of the kinks, the cords are SO flexible, and they now have sharps! Also look into the Chia Goo reds. I'm considering buying that set. A girl can't have too many needles


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Just in case you didn't know, Knit Picks is having the sale on all of their interchangeable sets, including Harmony and the new Sunstruck sets. They are selling for just under $70 down to $42.99 I think. You can't beat that for what you get and they give wonderful customer service! 

If you really want to spend stupendous amounts of money, then I would say go for the Signature needles. Those bad boys retail between $300 and $325 for a set of fixed circulars or DPNs. I have the circular set of the Signature needles, but I bought them 1 pair at a time until I had all of them. Now, I am just waiting on them to produce a size 2 needle.. 

Seriously, I have the Sunstruck and the Harmony sets. I have the Signatures for fixed needles. I bought them because they are metal and they won't break when I have a project on them. I also have Knitter's Pride DPNs in the Cubics, as well as having the mini-set of Cubics that Knitters Pride offers. I love the square shape of the needles, especially when my hands hurt from working all day.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I prefer the Chiaogoo Red Lace. The cords do NOT fight with you. I have two circulars that were gifts. I read here recently that they may be coming out with an interchangeable set.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I like them all, and have most of them (have passed on the Addis, too expensive). My favorites are the Hiya Hiyas because of the range. They are available from size 2 to 15, also in sharp points for lace, and in bamboo, and the cords can be exchanged between the metal and bamboo. Also very fond of Chaio Goo bamboos. My "go-go" workhorses are the Harmonies; sharp points but limited sizes and cords are less flexible than the others. You can get smaller needle sizes (2 and 3) for socks from Deramores, in England. I've been "collecting" them ever since Knit Picks came out with the Options, and it's my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Chloenana (Oct 7, 2012)

I love my Knitpicks harmony woods!


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I know that you will get an answer for each Cir. needle made. I have a set of bamboo that my husband ordered from E-bay, and I loved them so much that now there is no point left. Used my grandson's pencil sharper, and have point back. Then I ordered a set of Boye. They are great, and I love them.....but I do have an issue with the connecting cord. SO, my step children gave me a set of 'Harmony' from knit pik for Christmas last year, I love them, the cord does not give you any trouble at all. I love them for the magic circle to make knee warmers, socks, hats. Who knows, I just might try another brand soon. I am a hoarder. I have a brief case full of abandoned knitting needles, I am thinking of taking the case of knitting needles to a nursing home, My friend said if I did that, she would take a big bunch of yarn and give to the ladies. So some time next week my friend and I will make a trip to the nursing home. I hope that we find ladies who knit.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Addis Lace Click by far.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Addi Click Interchageable the New Long Lace Needles in Pink Leather Bag are the Best.They are the best value for your money. instead buying trying many cheaper ones and wasting money buy just one this set. I have tried all including Addi Regular and short Lace sets. This is the advise from someone who spent more than $1000(US) on Interchangeable sets!! True.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

The Important factor is not the beauty, Bamboo or steelor Alluminum Etc, But the Length of the Tip and Shape of Tip.The secret is to enhance the speed of knitting and enjoyment of knitting the garment than worry about mechanics of the Knitting Needles. All those Pointed Bamboo tips poke my fingers and Hurt while Knitting. The Addi tips are Smooth and blunt and alos Pointed enough for Smooth movement of stitches.
Foe Learing about these Fine Points (info only) go to signatureneedlearts.com to learn all about Needles and Points. By the way if you think Addis are expensive check out Signature Needles!! Thecost is $40-$65 for One Pair if FIXED Needles Staright or Circular. They do notmake Interchageable!!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

GypsyC1225 said:


> I know that you will get an answer for each Cir. needle made. I have a set of bamboo that my husband ordered from E-bay, and I loved them so much that now there is no point left. Used my grandson's pencil sharper, and have point back. Then I ordered a set of Boye. They are great, and I love them.....but I do have an issue with the connecting cord. SO, my step children gave me a set of 'Harmony' from knit pik for Christmas last year, I love them, the cord does not give you any trouble at all. I love them for the magic circle to make knee warmers, socks, hats. Who knows, I just might try another brand soon. I am a hoarder. I have a brief case full of abandoned knitting needles, I am thinking of taking the case of knitting needles to a nursing home, My friend said if I did that, she would take a big bunch of yarn and give to the ladies. So some time next week my friend and I will make a trip to the nursing home. I hope that we find ladies who knit.


I'm sure you'll find some ladies at the nursing home who knit. What a wonderful gift for them.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I love my HyaHya needles. I got the large set for Christmas-my husband got them from our LYS. I bought the small sizes from the same place.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a very generous husbband who bought these absolutely wonderful needles for me and I was aghast at how much they cost....they are truly wonderful and I have a whole set of the double pointed needles so I've been using them with a "stopper" as regular needles. Again they are quite expensive, I would have never ever bought them for myself but I will never ever give they up...Ha!


Cables and Lace said:


> The Important factor is not the beauty, Bamboo or steelor Alluminum Etc, But the Length of the Tip and Shape of Tip.The secret is to enhance the speed of knitting and enjoyment of knitting the garment than worry about mechanics of the Knitting Needles. All those Pointed Bamboo tips poke my fingers and Hurt while Knitting. The Addi tips are Smooth and blunt and alos Pointed enough for Smooth movement of stitches.
> Foe Learing about these Fine Points (info only) go to signatureneedlearts.com to learn all about Needles and Points. By the way if you think Addis are expensive check out Signature Needles!! Thecost is $40-$65 for One Pair if FIXED Needles Staright or Circular. They do notmake Interchageable!!!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

beachkoz said:


> OK - I'm finally ready to spend the big bucks. Which are the best interchangeable circular needles?


my vote: addi needles


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Knit Picks interchangables for me. The cord is flexible, doesn't want to curl, and I've never had a problem with the needles coming unscrewed. I have the multicolored wood set. Love 'em.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes , My daughter gave me one Pair of Circular Needles with Tips 6"" Long and with my Name Engraved on them for Mothers Day. ($65) Sure not for resale as I have my name on them! Jut Love them


patocenizo said:


> I have a very generous husbband who bought these absolutely wonderful needles for me and I was aghast at how much they cost....they are truly wonderful and I have a whole set of the double pointed needles so I've been using them with a "stopper" as regular needles. Again they are quite expensive, I would have never ever bought them for myself but I will never ever give they up...Ha!
> 
> 
> Cables and Lace said:
> ...


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes My Vote is for Addi Click Interchangeables the New Long Lace in Pink case.


nhauf001 said:


> beachkoz said:
> 
> 
> > OK - I'm finally ready to spend the big bucks. Which are the best interchangeable circular needles?
> ...


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

Love my addi basic and lace. Great and so smooth.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Not that I can afford them, but are the Signature really nicer to knit with than the others?


----------



## leighbaetzcraft (May 22, 2011)

I have the Boye's set and although they work fairly well, I would not recommend them as the best. The connections have to be tightened every so often since the torqing that occurs during the knitting loosens them. I do like that all the sizes are a different colour. I got them with a 50% off coupon at Michael's.


----------



## ADiane (Nov 25, 2011)

What is a lifeline hole?


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

I have the knit picks interchangeable wooden and metal sets. I use the metal needles for yarns that are not that smooth, the metal needle is smoother. And use the wooden needle for the slippery yarn. I tried knit picks acrylic needle and didn't like it at all. My sets go from size 5-13. But newer sets go Dow to the smaller sizes.


----------



## slouie15 (Aug 11, 2012)

I love my Chaigoo's. The join is perfect and the cords never tangle or kink. They are always ready to use right out of the package. My significant other bought me the small set for Christmas and I couldn't be happier. No more searching through a shoe box for the right size tip and cord, it's all right there in the beautiful case they came in.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

NoI do not like the black Cord which Curls up. Yes they are made in the USA! For me Addi Click Interchangeable New Long Lace which also have Life Line hole for Lace Knitting. If you are seriously into Knitting and really graduated from straight to Circular Needles then Addi Interchageable is the Best


anetdeer said:


> Not that I can afford them, but are the Signature really nicer to knit with than the others?


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

I just purchased an Addi Turbo Lace set from my LYS. I chose Addi because you get cords with a hole for lifeline (SOS cord) and you get get different tip lengths and cord length if needed to add to your full set.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

TheNew Addi Interchageable Lace needles with 5' tips have the Life LineHole o be used to Mark the Lace Row You are in and helps keep track of Pattern Repeaats.


ADiane said:


> What is a lifeline hole?


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

this is my favorite also.


----------



## NancyinMichigan (Oct 27, 2012)

Avoid Boyes metal tipped needles. The nylon cords are too thick and stiff. Some advocate putting them in hot water to soften them, but I've tried this and it doesn't work. I've even tried boiling them, to no avail. I wish I'd known when I bought them that they were frustrating to use. I wish I had bamboo needles with some sort of cord that was looser and easier to use so I didn't feel I was fighting with them all the time.


----------



## Smccar (Jun 1, 2012)

I just made the big plunge myself after trying out different types, reading reviews and thinking about how much I really wanted to spend. Much great advice already posted. Ultimately I decided on hiya hiya sharps metal. I wanted the smaller sizes for socks but they also have the large size set available. I thought that I would want wood but as I experimented with metal circulars found that projects worked much quicker. Alas I am a very slow knitter. Amazon had some good deals on interchangeables.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

What more can one say? It's all been said but this, I think: the beautiful colors of the knitpick harmonies (which I have and love) can sometimes interfere with the color of yarn you are using. (I'm SO glad they came out with the sun struck line.) Last fall I went on vacation up north in the middle of nowhere, not a LYS (or any other similar store) within a day's driving distance. I had lots of time to knit and intended to start my first serious lace shawl. Imagine the horror when I discovered my needles, yarn and markers were all the same color! And nothing to use for a lifeline but the same yarn. Although I knitted for almost a week, I'm not sure I came home with more than 10 short rows finished , for all the tinking and frogging I did. 

I also have Addi Click Lace interchangeables, but find the points are not as sharp as I would like (I'm a sharp-point gal) -- they are barely different from the regular Addis, to my eye. I have a couple of fixed circular hiya-hiyas and chiao-goos which I like a lot, but have refrained from buying the sets because DH is seeing too many packages delivered and too much disorganized knitting stuff in the house! He hasn't said anything, but we've been married long enough for me to know what he's thinking. : )


----------



## deskset (Jul 30, 2012)

I prefer bamboo/wood needles which do not have a sharp point. Can anyone tell me if the Hiya Hiya interchageable bamboo needles have a rounder point? I can't tell from the images that I've seen of them online.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Denise brand because they click together, not screw together which means that when you're in the middle of a project they do not unscrew and you lose all your work. Also the joins are super smooth and the sizes of the needles are true, not always right with wood needles. Plus, their customer service is second to none!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I went to the internet and bought those bamboo needles.. the whole set I think cost me 15.00 plus shipping.. I got 30" and thought that would be fine for most knitting.. and it is, I like them just fine.. the cables are not as strong as I would like but for someone just starting out you can't beat the price or the fact that you have every size you will need... 
Then I went to KnitPicks.. and very quickly realized after buying their 'Try Me' set that the Nova's are not for me.. so that quickly eliminated all Addi's for me too.. the light bounces off the shinny metal and blinds me.. It could be that I need to have my eyes checked but either way I knew from the sampler that I didn't want to spend a lot of money on those.. Also the Acrylic ones I like for some yarns.. but others seem to drag pretty bad.. Thats for me.. they might work fine for other and I'm sure they are their needle of choice... I love the Harmony.. they are wood but they seem a bit dark.. thats fine as long as I don't knit with black or dark brown.. I love those needles most of all... Knit Picks now has Sunstruck... those look very simular to Harmony only they are very light in color.. they may be the set I get... Also Knit Picks has extra cables and accessorys for a really great price.. 
Knitters Pride is sold at my LYS and I have found that the needles and cords are interchangeable with the Knit Picks.. thats a YAY for me because if I need a certain size that I don't have I can get it right away... I love the Knitters Pride Dreamz... they are wooden and different colors.. although they are still dark.. so its mostly lighter colored yarns there too...
All that AmyKnits pointed out is very valid and you need to now these things before purchasing a set of needles that should last you a life time.. I wish you luck... I would encourage you to at least pick up 1 size of a set you are considering and give it a try... I really thought my perfect needles would of been the Nova but I can't even use them...


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Jude2444 said:


> I love my Hiya Hiyas. They have a nice, sharp point and you can buy either small size needles or larger ones. This keeps the price down.
> You should base your decision on whether you prefer metal or wood, sharp or regular tip and cord memory.
> Good luck making your choice!


What is "the cord" and "cord memory, please"?


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## laylajeanne (Sep 18, 2011)

Think about what sizes you'll need. I have the Knitpicks Harmonies and like them very much, but they don't go below size 4. This was a problem with a lace shawl I'm working on. 

I also have the Chiagoo Twist Red Lace Interchangeables which go from size 2 to 15 if you get the entire set. They also have a hole for a lifeline. The points are almost as sharp as the Signatures stiletto. They're great for lace knitting. My new favorites.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Cord memory is the amount of curl the cables have. Some "hold" the curl more than others. Some cords are completely slack and have no curl. The cheaper ones tend to remain curled and can be difficult to work with.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

beachkoz said:


> I am just reading about the magic loop. Never tried it. Need it for hats. I don't have a 40" cord. Tired of never having the length or the size I need.


I don't know how other interchangeables work. I got the metal knit picks and love them. They have connectors you can get too, to connect two cables to make a long one.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Can anyone explain CORD to me please. The cord I know goes through my pyjama bottoms!!!?


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Cables and Lace said:


> NoI do not like the black Cord which Curls up. Yes they are made in the USA! For me Addi Click Interchangeable New Long Lace which also have Life Line hole for Lace Knitting. If you are seriously into Knitting and really graduated from straight to Circular Needles then Addi Interchageable is the Best
> 
> 
> anetdeer said:
> ...


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Circular needles have a knitting needle tip at each end (usually about 5inches long) and a soft, bendable cord which joins them. Fixed circulars have a cord which is joined permanently to each tip. Interchangeables come with a selection of different lengths of cords which can be attached to a set of tis.


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

I vote for knitters pride from Knitpicks, they are lighter than the Addi's and slide very nicely through the yarns.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I just ordered the new Addi long in the pink case. My brother gave me a most generous gift cert for Christmas & when I got home ordered them...should receive Monday. I CAN'T WAIT!!!! I was just wondering about the Signatures.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations! You will Love them.Happy Knitting!


anetdeer said:


> I just ordered the new Addi long in the pink case. My brother gave me a most generous gift cert for Christmas & when I got home ordered them...should receive Monday. I CAN'T WAIT!!!! I was just wondering about the Signatures.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Jude2444 said:


> Cord memory is the amount of curl the cables have. Some "hold" the curl more than others. Some cords are completely slack and have no curl. The cheaper ones tend to remain curled and can be difficult to work with.


I knit cable quite a lot and have done for years. I still do not understand curls relating to cable?? And slack cords? When would one knit with a cord? I feel I am missing something here


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

thank you for this site. I was preparing to order tunisian crochet hooks from another site. This site is so much cheaper and has free shipping on a order of $10.00 or more.
can't pass this up.


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

My Denise needles came apart in the middle of a project. UGH! I find the cords too thick for my taste also.



Jalsh said:


> Denise brand because they click together, not screw together which means that when you're in the middle of a project they do not unscrew and you lose all your work. Also the joins are super smooth and the sizes of the needles are true, not always right with wood needles. Plus, their customer service is second to none!


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

So far I love my Knit Picks set. Ordered online from US, but arrived in BC Canada in only 5 days just before Christmas. Mine came from Richmond BC. I've heard they have an Ontario store house too. No duty.


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

I have KnitPicks Harmony and Sunstruck sets. They are not my favorite. The first time I used the #6 Sunstruck one of them broke. I have had the Harmonies come apart where the wood goes into the metal. Very frustrating in the middle of a project. I do like their cords except for the fact that they don't swivel. I can't use Addi's because of a nickle allergy. I also have the following sets: Chaigoo Red Lace Twist - love them except I hate the red cord.Too stiff for me. So I use the clear cords that go with the bamboo set (yes they are interchangeable); Signature 40" circular set -- what can I say? These needles are the Rolls Royce of needles. I LOVE THEM! They are beautiful and the stilletto tips are wonderful if you need sharp tips. I love the weight of them too. Also, I prefer to buy USA made products which is becoming increasingly difficult. Recently, I was lucky enough to buy a set of Dyakcraft Northern Lights. They are made by Tom and Linda Diak in Vermont. They are fantastic! I have a set of wood Dyakcraft Darn Pretties on order. The only drawback is the long wait,but they are all handmade and worth the wait (so I hear). As you can see I am a needle junkie! I use all of them for different things, but I can honestly say that it is a tie between the Signatures and the Dyakcrafts IMHO. It is a very personal preference and everyone will have different opinions. Pam


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

My fav's are Knit Picks Harmony 's. They are on sale right now for $69.99.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Jude2444 said:


> Circular needles have a knitting needle tip at each end (usually about 5inches long) and a soft, bendable cord which joins them. Fixed circulars have a cord which is joined permanently to each tip. Interchangeables come with a selection of different lengths of cords which can be attached to a set of tis.


It has just dawned on me that your "cord" is my "plastic wire"! LOL I so very much wish we had a common language for knitters including needle sizes and wool thickness.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> I like them all, and have most of them (have passed on the Addis, too expensive). My favorites are the Hiya Hiyas because of the range. They are available from size 2 to 15, also in sharp points for lace, and in bamboo, and the cords can be exchanged between the metal and bamboo. Also very fond of Chaio Goo bamboos. My "go-go" workhorses are the Harmonies; sharp points but limited sizes and cords are less flexible than the others. You can get smaller needle sizes (2 and 3) for socks from Deramores, in England. I've been "collecting" them ever since Knit Picks came out with the Options, and it's my guilty pleasure.


I love my new complete set of Chiagoo interchangeables and I also have the small set of hiya hiya. They are both great sets. TheChaiogoo needles have a lifeline but the Hiya needles swivel. Love them both.


----------



## Csingsull (May 1, 2012)

beachkoz said:


> OK - I'm finally ready to spend the big bucks. Which are the best interchangeable circular needles?


I went all out and bought the lace set of addi clicks. My size 6 has been problematic. It came undone and then refused to join on one side of my longest cable. It is also somewhat of a struggle each time I go to switch needle tips. I like the feel of the steel and the cords are nicely bendable. Still...for the price, I wonder about them. I tried a set of Hiya Hiya. I liked their screw on needle tips but prefer the steel of the addi's.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree Signature needles are the RollRoce of Knitting Needles I said so last year on KP. Yes they are made in USA too. They are too good. I have them too.


ShamelessKnitwit said:


> I have KnitPicks Harmony and Sunstruck sets. They are not my favorite. The first time I used the #6 Sunstruck one of them broke. I have had the Harmonies come apart where the wood goes into the metal. Very frustrating in the middle of a project. I do like their cords except for the fact that they don't swivel. I can't use Addi's because of a nickle allergy. I also have the following sets: Chaigoo Red Lace Twist - love them except I hate the red cord.Too stiff for me. So I use the clear cords that go with the bamboo set (yes they are interchangeable); Signature 40" circular set -- what can I say? These needles are the Rolls Royce of needles. I LOVE THEM! They are beautiful and the stilletto tips are wonderful if you need sharp tips. I love the weight of them too. Also, I prefer to buy USA made products which is becoming increasingly difficult. Recently, I was lucky enough to buy a set of Dyakcraft Northern Lights. They are made by Tom and Linda Diak in Vermont. They are fantastic! I have a set of wood Dyakcraft Darn Pretties on order. The only drawback is the long wait,but they are all handmade and worth the wait (so I hear). As you can see I am a needle junkie! I use all of them for different things, but I can honestly say that it is a tie between the Signatures and the Dyakcrafts IMHO. It is a very personal preference and everyone will have different opinions. Pam


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> Jude2444 said:
> 
> 
> > Circular needles have a knitting needle tip at each end (usually about 5inches long) and a soft, bendable cord which joins them. Fixed circulars have a cord which is joined permanently to each tip. Interchangeables come with a selection of different lengths of cords which can be attached to a set of tis.
> ...


Can I ask what would you call the "cord" that threads through babies mittens or bootees to keep them on?


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

ANYONE PLEASE?


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I have Knit Picks interchangable and Dreamz as well. I love both of them the same.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

knezmom said:


> I have them from KnitPicks. Decide if you want wood, metal or acrylic. KnitPicks has a trial set where they'll send one of each so you can try them.


I just got that kit. OMG. I had no idea how great it is to use such nice needles. The cables are flexible and so easy. The only problem is that I have knit with all three tips now, I don't know which one I like best! They are all so nice! The harmony needles are so pretty I probably will order the whole set of those. Love them!


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

While we are on the subject, which ones have the best life lines?


----------



## faxkween (Dec 21, 2012)

I love knitters Pride Dreamz. Very nice point and quality. I am sure others have their favorites as well.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have knit picks, and want all the others too!


----------



## ecedman (Dec 28, 2012)

I bought mine from Knit Picks on line and absolutely love them. The instructions that came with my tips and cable were so so. I called customer service and they were great. It is money well spent.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

All the info you have so far is excellent. Carefully consider Amy's questions. I knit socks and a lot of lace. I love my lace tip Addis (5"), Hiya Hiyas, and my ChiaoGoos (5"). All of these are sharp, slick and fast. The ChiaoGoo cords NEVER flop or twist. And if you buy a set with 4" tips you can work on a shorter cord, but this could be harder on your hands...not enough needle tip to hold comfortably. I always have a side project going on larger size Balene needles (old) to pick up when my hands are bothersome. Re Knitpics, the really small sizes can split...but their customer service is great and they have graciously replaced needles.


----------



## Two Rivers Julie (Sep 10, 2012)

Are there knitting needles which are better for people with arthritis/sore wrists? I have already had carpal tunnel surgery, so when my wrists get sore from knitting I switch to crochet! I use plastic, bamboo and metal needles and have not noticed a difference....


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

They already have. They offer a small needle size, large needle size (about $88 each), and a combined set (around $150)


----------



## Melina2 (Dec 4, 2012)

I got the Knitters Pride Dreamz for Christmas and already love them.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

beachkoz said:


> OK - I'm finally ready to spend the big bucks. Which are the best interchangeable circular needles?


Please let us know what you decide!!!


----------



## Knitknotter (Feb 2, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> vannavanna said:
> 
> 
> > Jude2444 said:
> ...


I would call those little flat, shinny things to keep booties on "Ribbons."


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I ordered several different brands and types of needles. I finally settled on addi click bamboo, but for socks where smaller needles are required I use addi turbos. Harmony makes a very nice set, and at much less cost than addi, but I have never liked the screw in type of interchangeable. Amy is right - try them all, but also if you don't have an unlimited budget (or an overindulgent hubby) you need to consider cost. Good luck - your perfect set is out there!


----------



## Lynne E (Nov 15, 2012)

I really like the Knit Picky cords. They're nice and soft.


----------



## Lynne E (Nov 15, 2012)

You can get metal and wood pins.


----------



## Oogie (Dec 25, 2011)

What's a life line?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I should have added that I also own a set of Addi Lace clicks and another Addi basic., therefore I was stunned when my DH gave me the whole set of Signatures. I guess he figures that they are cheaper than jewelry...


Cables and Lace said:


> Yes , My daughter gave me one Pair of Circular Needles with Tips 6"" Long and with my Name Engraved on them for Mothers Day. ($65) Sure not for resale as I have my name on them! Jut Love them
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> ...


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Cables and Lace said:


> The Important factor is the Length of the Tip and Shape of Tip.


This says it all. I like the blunt tip and feel of the Addi Turbos but the interchangeable Addi tips are too long. I want the shorter blunt tips with the flexible cable of Addis - in other words, I want interchangeables that are exactly like the single Addi's. Anyone know someone who makes those?


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Jude2444 said:


> Circular needles have a knitting needle tip at each end (usually about 5inches long) and a soft, bendable cord which joins them. Fixed circulars have a cord which is joined permanently to each tip.


How are circular needles and fixed circulars different? I just call them both circs?


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

Addis, expensive but worth it!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Vannavanna: Having lived a third of my life in each of England, Canada and the US I still call the method of fastening a baby's bootie or mitten (which you gave as an example) - a cord! Of course this would change if it was made of, for instance, ribbon or some other identifiable item.


----------



## rosefrss (Sep 19, 2012)

Amy, read your comments and those of others. I am also wondering which needles to get. I prefer metal and a sharp tip. I use a combination of sizes and I have no problems with my hands. I am not sure about needing lifelines, probably not since I rarely use them. I want quality and I am not super concerned about price. What do you suggest? Thanks, Rose


----------



## bldgmom (Sep 2, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> www.handsomefibers.com wonderful place to deal with


Ditto on the Dreamz and Handsome Fibers. Fast shipping, great communication. I really like that each pair of needles is a different color. Love mine!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Just got the knit Picks Sunstruck Interchangeables for Xmas. They are definitely worth the money and I really like them when knitting with a darker yarn.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> to each his own..my choice is knitters pride dreamz...absolutely love them..


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Just got Addis for Christmas. Love them.


----------



## Bookmiss (Mar 8, 2012)

Check out Handsome Fibers on eBay to find the ChiaGoo interchangeable needles. I just ordered mine and they should be here next week. I've like the fixed ones that I've gotten from them. They've divided them into 2 sets, small needle and large needle. The 2 sets can be purchased together for $150.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

gin-red said:


> Just got the knit Picks Sunstruck Interchangeables for Xmas. They are definitely worth the money and I really like them when knitting with a darker yarn.


I am so glad that you like your Sunstruck needles. I have the Knit Picks Harmonies and love them. I later ordered a set of Sunstruck Interchangeables and ended up sending them back. They were not as pointed or smooth as the Harmony needles are. I know the Sunstruck and Harmony are supposed to be the same but that wasn't the case. Maybe I got a faulty set, but I was pretty disappointed.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

dec2057 said:


> Jude2444 said:
> 
> 
> > Circular needles have a knitting needle tip at each end (usually about 5inches long) and a soft, bendable cord which joins them. Fixed circulars have a cord which is joined permanently to each tip.
> ...


Fixed circs means the cord between the needles is permanently attached. Interchangeables means the cord is removable


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I absolutely love my Harmony Knit Picks. They are so pretty, have sharp points and very smooth and the cables are so nice. I use them for everything I knit. Someone mentioned about having pain with wrists. I have arthritis in my right wrist and hand and the circular needles are so much easier on my wrists and hands than the straight needle are.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

beachkoz said:


> OK - I'm finally ready to spend the big bucks. Which are the best interchangeable circular needles?


You might not have to spend big bucks to get the right ones for you.
I first purchased a set of Boye's because they had a larger size range.
They are fine, but after reading that some-one else on KP had her set of Denise's for thirty years, I thought you can't beat that for quality.
Santa bought me a pair for Christmas, and I hope these last me for thirty years too. Sadly the quality of many things has declined over the last decade, so they might not last thirty years, but as they were made in America I trust they will last.


----------



## mindysue08 (Apr 18, 2011)

I received a pair of Blue Denise for a Christmas present and so far I love them.
Mindysue08


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

I was very fortunate to receive a gift card -- and promptly bought the complete set of Hiya Hiyas and absolutely love knitting with them. My only regret is no life line hole


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

HiyaHiya 5-inch Sharp interchangeable set from size 2 to size 15. There is a site to buy size 000 up to size 15. I love mine and if I could only have one set these would be them. I have even tried the Addi's, but to me the HiyaHiya are the best!


----------



## AKAnn17 (Aug 13, 2011)

I absolutely love the quality of my Hiya Hiyas and have both sizes. For a sharper point, I still love my metal needles from Knit Picks.


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

Rose--you can't go wrong with Signatures. They ship fast too. Pam


rosefrss said:


> Amy, read your comments and those of others. I am also wondering which needles to get. I prefer metal and a sharp tip. I use a combination of sizes and I have no problems with my hands. I am not sure about needing lifelines, probably not since I rarely use them. I want quality and I am not super concerned about price. What do you suggest? Thanks, Rose


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Revan said:


> HiyaHiya 5-inch Sharp interchangeable set from size 2 to size 15. There is a site to buy size 000 up to size 15. I love mine and if I could only have one set these would be them. I have even tried the Addi's, but to me the HiyaHiya are the best!


I agree. I love the Hiya. I bought the new Chaiogoo complete set only because they have a lifeline. I'm not an expert, they seem to be similar in many ways. I like the screw together feature on both but my new Chaiogoo seem to take more tightening. I saw a YouTube video that showed how to use a small piece of tape to secure the lifeline yarn to the needle. That actually worked very well for me.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

beachkoz said:


> I am just reading about the magic loop. Never tried it. Need it for hats. I don't have a 40" cord. Tired of never having the length or the size I need.


I was able to order longer corded circular from eknittingneedles.com

Got a 40" cord.


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

In my opinion the Knit Picks Harmony. Love them, well worth the money. I have never had a problem with mine.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I love my Addis...they make knitting so smooth.


I agree.Love my Addi's ..


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

I LOVE my KnitPicks Harmony. The cables are wonderful.


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

My hubby gave me a set of clover bamboo circulars. It's a beautiful set. I'm trying #2 for some fingerless gloves. Problem: Each end keeps unscrewing so when I slide the yarn it gets caught. Anyone have this problem?


----------



## Knitty-witty (Nov 3, 2012)

Jude2444 said:


> I live in Canada so I ordered them online from a Canadian supplier in Fort Erie. I'm sure you can find a supplier close to where you live.


What is the name of your Supplier, as I live in Eastern Ontario and I like knitting with round needles. The interchangeable one sound interesting. Right now I am knitting children's hat for charity.


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

I love my wood Harmony interchangeable knitting needles. They are light weight and feel good when knitting. I found these after buying several individual pairs of circular needles. Wish I had found them before buying the individual ones. Enjoy with what you end up buying.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

knezmom said:


> I have them from KnitPicks. Decide if you want wood, metal or acrylic. KnitPicks has a trial set where they'll send one of each so you can try them.


KnitPicks sets are on sale right now 20% off. I have a set of the laminated birch (Harmony) and love them.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

GypsyC1225 said:


> I have a brief case full of abandoned knitting needles, I am thinking of taking the case of knitting needles to a nursing home, My friend said if I did that, she would take a big bunch of yarn and give to the ladies. So some time next week my friend and I will make a trip to the nursing home. I hope that we find ladies who knit.


If you don't find enough ladies who knit at the nursing home, try a Senior Center. Lots of those ladies knit and crochet, and most are on fixed incomes, so your gifts would be a real boon to them.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

vannavanna said:


> Jude2444 said:
> 
> 
> > I love my Hiya Hiyas. They have a nice, sharp point and you can buy either small size needles or larger ones. This keeps the price down.
> ...


The cord is the cable between the two tips of circular needles. Cord memory refers to whether they try to coil back up while you are using them or whether they relax. Relax is good, cord memory is bad, the cable seems to be fighting you while you are knitting.


----------



## Knitty-witty (Nov 3, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> knezmom said:
> 
> 
> > I have them from KnitPicks. Decide if you want wood, metal or acrylic. KnitPicks has a trial set where they'll send one of each so you can try them.
> ...


I think I saw them at Michaels, but 20% hmmm that is a good deal so I will see what I can buy. Hope it isn't too expensive shipping them to Canada! Thanks for the info.

All the very best for 2013. happy knitting


----------



## Knitty-witty (Nov 3, 2012)

Grandma Jo said:


> I absolutely love my Harmony Knit Picks. They are so pretty, have sharp points and very smooth and the cables are so nice. I use them for everything I knit. Someone mentioned about having pain with wrists. I have arthritis in my right wrist and hand and the circular needles are so much easier on my wrists and hands than the straight needle are.


Where did you get them? I live in Eastern Ontario and we have a Michaels here or I might order them from, ooops I just had a senior moment :-o can't remember the name.
Warmest wishes for 2013. Keep on knitting!!!


----------



## Druecilla (Jul 22, 2012)

I found Knitters Pride Dreamz interchangable set @ $94.99 in Mary Maxim. MM is a Canadian company and Knit Picks Harmony American based, so choose acordingly. If you check the site www.knitterspride.com you can search for a retailer near you where you can buy any additional pieces. If you are already a knitter you have some idea if you prefer wood or metal. I began with metal and found I prefer wood, something about the feel, possibly because wood has warmth where metal is cold. I still use my cheapy ones from Walmart at times, they are good for traveling and you don't mind craming them into a bag, so don't toss out anything, you may find they have their uses.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Erica Patberg said:


> I second the Hiya Hiyas. I've got a nickel allergy, and nickel plated Addis had me at the dermatologist with red peeling skin and swollen eyelids! Gave away all my Addis and bought the Hiya Hiya set. The newer sets have worked out a few of the kinks, the cords are SO flexible, and they now have sharps! Also look into the Chia Goo reds. I'm considering buying that set. A girl can't have too many needles


Erica, I am so glad to know about the nickel on the Addis. I, too, have a severe nickel allergy. I am leaning towards either the Hiya Hiya or the Chiaogoo interchangeable needle sets. I appreciate your knowledge about the nickel. Thanks.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I love my dreamz, I love every chance I have to use them. in my opinion they are the best


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> What is "the cord" and "cord memory, please"?


"Cord" is the plastic "string" between the two end needles on a circular needle set. "Cord memory" to me is mostly a pain in the . . . the cord holds the curl that it had in the package and isn't very flexible. If you're going to do magic loop work -- see it on Youtube -- you need to have a flexible cord.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Oogie said:


> What's a life line?


It's a safety line -- what you can frog back to safely. See how it's done on Youtube or google it.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> Can I ask what would you call the "cord" that threads through babies mittens or bootees to keep them on?


You mean like the cord that connects the mittens that you thread up one sleeve and down the other? Hm.m.m. I don't know that I ever heard it called anything in particular -- except a great idea!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> ANYONE PLEASE?


I don't understand -- what is your question?


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Two Rivers Julie said:


> Are there knitting needles which are better for people with arthritis/sore wrists? I have already had carpal tunnel surgery, so when my wrists get sore from knitting I switch to crochet! I use plastic, bamboo and metal needles and have not noticed a difference....


Are you using straight needles? Those can be killer on hands and wrists. Circular needles are much more comfortable.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> GypsyC1225 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a brief case full of abandoned knitting needles, I am thinking of taking the case of knitting needles to a nursing home, My friend said if I did that, she would take a big bunch of yarn and give to the ladies. So some time next week my friend and I will make a trip to the nursing home. I hope that we find ladies who knit.
> ...


I second what MZMOM1 says -- lots of senior centers have groups of women who knit and crochet for charities, and they can always use more yarn!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Druecilla said:


> I found Knitters Pride Dreamz interchangable set @ $94.99 in Mary Maxim. MM is a Canadian company and Knit Picks Harmony American based, so choose acordingly. If you check the site www.knitterspride.com you can search for a retailer near you where you can buy any additional pieces. If you are already a knitter you have some idea if you prefer wood or metal. I began with metal and found I prefer wood, something about the feel, possibly because wood has warmth where metal is cold. I still use my cheapy ones from Walmart at times, they are good for traveling and you don't mind craming them into a bag, so don't toss out anything, you may find they have their uses.


Perhaps the cheapies when traveling by plane are an especially good idea, since some here in the past had problems with TSA letting them take their needles on board.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

All Y'all talking about Circular needles....!

I went and bid on a Buy-It-Now transaction for Inox (Prym) 1.25mm 32 inch. I'm expecting it by January 3rd, 2013...but I needed a second circular because I don't want to learn how to do Magic Loop...IE - I've already taught myself the two Circular method...why change?

Now...how memory intensive is the cord? I want to know if I have to heat treat and/or hang the needles to relax the coil.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

ACME Fibres in Fort Erie. There is no physical store. The owner works out of her home. Nice lady. I had a few questions and she answered promptly. And delivery time was good.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Addi Click Lace Long Tip Metal Interchangeable Needles in the pink Case with Life Line Capabilities. (basically my 'Red Rider' BB Gun)! I love my Denise Needles too but just splurged on the Addi's - am in love.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

johannecw said:


> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> > I second the Hiya Hiyas. I've got a nickel allergy, and nickel plated Addis had me at the dermatologist with red peeling skin and swollen eyelids! Gave away all my Addis and bought the Hiya Hiya set. The newer sets have worked out a few of the kinks, the cords are SO flexible, and they now have sharps! Also look into the Chia Goo reds. I'm considering buying that set. A girl can't have too many needles
> ...


I thought there was no nickel in Addi's and I have a severe allergy too to nickel. Cant even put it on a minute or in a day im all crusty and weepy. I have had no problems with these.


----------



## chartenhoeve (Nov 17, 2012)

Love to knit with addis. Actually those are the only needles I will knitt with! Good luck making your choice. Char from bountiful Utah


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

yes I have all kinds of Needles including Addi Lace and Regular and Signatures! But the New Addi Click Lace Long Tip Metal Interchageable Needles in the Pink Case with Life Line is the Tops. Yes I agree. Yes Enjoy! Enjoy


realsilvergirl said:


> Addi Click Lace Long Tip Metal Interchangeable Needles in the pink Case with Life Line Capabilities. (basically my 'Red Rider' BB Gun)! I love my Denise Needles too but just splurged on the Addi's - am in love.


----------



## jdaydreams (Dec 6, 2012)

I took up up circular interchangeable needle knitting in November and love it so much I am giving away my collection of straights. I have used a few cheap bamboo fixed circulars but have splashed out on a set of Knitpro metal needles. Have now also bought a set of their larger sizes. It is very easy to buy spares and additional cables of all sorts of lengths plus shorter tips. I LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

beachkoz said:


> I am just reading about the magic loop. Never tried it. Need it for hats. I don't have a 40" cord. Tired of never having the length or the size I need.


And THIS is exactly why I finally purchased 60" fixed cable needles. There are 2 eBay® sellers who sell all sizes (#0 - #17; - 16" - 60" ) and lengths for very reasonable prices - $7 for the smaller shorter - $20 for the longer larger - each.

Last year I went through 3 different sets/brands of needles- all with bamboo ends which I love to work with (so that's the first decision you must make): A very expensive way to decide!!!
1 - inexpensive bamboo needle needles in every size & length on that fish-tank-type, hose-cable, in most sizes & lengths, but the needles were only a few dollars each. (Sts don't slide very well on that cable & the join point)
2 - Knit-Pro inter-changeables/compete set but had several problems with that, (like - no connector to make longer cables)
3 - then Addi Clicks, better but still had some inherent problems in my opinion (cables came un-clicked even after husband made sure they were clicked in place)...

Finally I decided to invest in a complete set of needles (I had had had one of these) in ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles in the 60" cable length. That way, the length is there no matter what project I'm working in. 
I work Magic Loop exclusively, after 65+ years of knitting, being introduced to it here late last summer after joining KP. I've used these needles for everything from the starting of 6 st toe-up socks to very wide shawls/afghans (still on the needles.)

It makes no difference if you have 4" or 12+" sticking out at the end of the loop corner; the extra length just hangs out there and doesn't affect your knitting in any way. It's only in having too short a cable that is troubling, especially if it's a kinking twisting cable! 
So I've got my final set for life(!!): the best parts about the ChiaoGoo Red Lace are 
- very thin nylon-coated, braided steel cable, 
- the longer taper at the tip so you can really get into the sts more easily, 
- and these cables have NO Memory so there're no constant kinking and twisting!!!!



> www.handsomefibers.com wonderful place to deal with


In reading back - on page 6 or 7 of the topic pages here - this is one of the eBay® sellers I bought most of my needles from (their eBay® listings)!
Bobbie R


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

vannavanna wrote:
Can I ask what would you call the "cord" that threads through babies mittens or bootees to keep them on?

Hi vannavanna-
I'm pretty sure what you're looking for is called an i-cord. a simple 3 st cord, It can be knit on straight or circular needles or DPNs or done in just few minutes on a knitting machine! It's a simple tube made with 3 or 4 sts, depending on the weight of your yarn.
Type 'knitting icord' into any browser/search engine and you'll come up with many links! Good Luck - and ask again if you don't understand. The trick is to not turn the work between rows.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

You silly girls, buying all these needles. Who in the world wants all these different brands...... That is what my husband said to my friend and I while we were looking at all the new and different brands.....We are ordering the square needles. This is to add to my 4 different brands of Circular needles. My only answer to him was: How many computers do you need, how many sets of tools do you need, How many sets of golf clubs do you need? He did not say a word when I told him I was ordering the square needles. I love each one of my sets, an would not trade for anything I know of. 
Okay, I admit I am a hoarder. And when a new type of knitting needles comes out. I WILL BUY it. I have an addition to knitting needles.


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

Lot of opinions and discussions about this! I have Addi clicks in regular and Lace. I like the lace set, but I have to say that I don't find the joins to be as smooth as I wish they were. Recently, I have also received HiyaHiya and Chaiogoo sets and I like the joins on these sets much better. I also prefer the lightweight smoothness of the needles. I feel like traitor because I have been a staunch Addi fan since I first begin knitting. I also like that the needles swivel to keep the kinks down as you knit
.
I have heard good things about Dreamz too - I just prefer metal needles to wood or bamboo, so I have never tried them.

Good luck - we are blessed to have so many great choices !


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Druecilla said:


> I found Knitters Pride Dreamz interchangable set @ $94.99 in Mary Maxim. MM is a Canadian company and Knit Picks Harmony American based, so choose acordingly. If you check the site www.knitterspride.com you can search for a retailer near you where you can buy any additional pieces. If you are already a knitter you have some idea if you prefer wood or metal. I began with metal and found I prefer wood, something about the feel, possibly because wood has warmth where metal is cold. I still use my cheapy ones from Walmart at times, they are good for traveling and you don't mind craming them into a bag, so don't toss out anything, you may find they have their uses.


Both Knitters Pride and KnitPicks needles are made in India. Both are interchangeable with each other as well. If you go to Webs there Knitters Pride are much lower in price than what you quoted.


----------



## SABLE88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi - can you pls tell me which supplier in Ft. Erie you bought your needles and yarn. Thanks!


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gwen cheng said:


> Hi - can you pls tell me which supplier in Ft. Erie you bought your needles and yarn. Thanks!


Gosh, you are about the fourth person to ask! I hope they give me a discount next time I order! They are ACME Fibres in Fort Erie. There is no store, she does this out of her home.


----------



## SABLE88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks a mil!


----------



## ecedman (Dec 28, 2012)

You have something made in this country? What is the brand? I would love to get them. I am so sick of seeing "Made in China" or where ever. I don't trust the quality of things made in China because the quality just is not there.


----------



## Dansmarin (Apr 12, 2011)

Could you explain how having arthritis would affect the decision on what kind of interchangeable needles to buy. I bought some cheap ones and like the convenience, but am annoyed with how the yarn gets caught in the joins. I am experiencing some arthritic-like problems and would like to know which interchangeables would be best for me. Thanks for your advice, in advance.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

It's best to decide first what material you like best: wood, bamboo, stainless steel, composite/polymer/'plastics'/etc.. Then see if you can locate a LYS that carries that type so you can knit a bit with a few brands to compare them. 

Arthritis will affect the convenience of how smoothly the sts will slide over the joins (needle ends/tips to cable) and how much effort it takes to push the sts along the cable: is there a lot of resistance encountered or does the material (of the textiles, that is) slide along easily and not put extra strain on your joints? Any and all extra pushing and pulling eventually put extra strain on your joints and will shorten your knitting sessions each time your pick up your needles: that's frustration to me!
Everyone will have varying opinions here because we all have a different experiences and afflictions; only you will be able to judge for yourself what suits your own situation best. I hope you can find what does that - so you can make your knitting experiences the best possible ever!
Bobbie R


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitting Needles made in USA are Signature Art Needles and they are most Expensive but the BEST.. You can go to www.signaturneeedlearts.com and you get a lot of information and the Prices. I call the them the Luxury Rolls Royce(British) or better yet Red Ferari(italian) of Knitting Needles. I wish we have a Luxury Car made in USA to compare with! The employerpays benifits too to all employees!


ecedman said:


> You have something made in this country? What is the brand? I would love to get them. I am so sick of seeing "Made in China" or where ever. I don't trust the quality of things made in China because the quality just is not there.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Yikes! I'm 70 now: if I had paid that much for each needle (even though I've now invested in just one 60" length circ of each size, #0 through #11) I'm afraid I'd have no $$ left for yarn... plus I know I don't have enough years left to justify paying that amount for needles when I've found another set I'm just as happy with. 
My family, who will inherit my new set plus my vintage & antique collections in addition to my Mom & G'ma's needles, will just have to find it in their own budgets for these for themselves. 

Maybe if I were several decades younger.....!!! Lucky you though -
Bobbie R


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I turned 80 on Christmas day, and just bought a set of Harmney from knitpick. I figure to be around for a very long time


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

GypsyC1225 said:


> I turned 80 on Christmas day, and just bought a set of Harmney from knitpick. I figure to be around for a very long time


Way to go Gypsy! Keep on knitting!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

ecedman said:


> You have something made in this country? What is the brand? I would love to get them. I am so sick of seeing "Made in China" or where ever. I don't trust the quality of things made in China because the quality just is not there.


I disagree with you. HiyaHiya and Chiaogoo interchangeable knitting needles are from Chinese designers. HiyaHiya were designed by a Engineer! IMHO one can not just say everything is poor quality because it comes from China. If you look at history they were the first ones to have a written language and a civilization. Egypt comes in at third. The Chinese people are intelligent, it is the American companies going there and not requiring quality items to just make a buck!!!!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Revan said:


> ecedman said:
> 
> 
> > You have something made in this country? What is the brand? I would love to get them. I am so sick of seeing "Made in China" or where ever. I don't trust the quality of things made in China because the quality just is not there.
> ...


That would explain the cost of the Chiagoo. I'm already pleasantly aware of the Hiya Hiya. <G> Thanks.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This ends up being an issue of personal preference. My preference is the Harmony wood from Knit Picks.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

@ rkr I will be 70 in July. True We cannot take anything with us. Our kids may not even know the value of our passion for Knitting needles and Silver etc. Might as well enjoy now within our means. My($65) pair of Signature Needles are not even Resalable as I opted for my name engraved instead of Happy Mothers Day. Yesterday I splurged and ordered the Addi Diamond Collection Needles with Swarovski Crystals inside the Tips of Size 15,32" Circular Needles($125) to celebrate New Year! I can sit and Knit Cables and Lace Afghan or Lap robe and Enjoy watching the Crystals dancing between my Fingers in January.Funny I do have Boye Size 15 Jumper( Semi Circular) Needles that I got from a Thrift Store for $1.99 20 yrs ago. My Avatar Cables and Lace was Knitted with those Needles! Yes I can say I am also addicted to knitting needles (after all that Yarn)and Collect them just like my Wall full of English Bone China Tea Cups! I only need a one cup to drink tea not 100. But Yes I only have one computer and one TV!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Lakshmi, I LV the idea of 'crystals dancing between your fingertips'! How fun!! It's pleasing to think of what brings each of us JOY!

I'm personally choosing to purchase expensive yarns rather than investing in more expensive needles at this stage, (and I intend to knit for several decades yet to come!!**) but I'm also looking for the best bargain for the yarns, whether it be at my LYS or online. 
I don't need the local shops to be there to back me up for classes (have taught knitting and many other needle arts for years) or other seaming/pattern interpretation/design suggestions/ etc... info, as others might, but sometimes you just want something now so it's nice to go be able to buy it today instead of shipping it.
Thx for telling us about your fancy new needles! I'm off to Google an image of them now -
Bobbie R

** When I was much younger, like 30(!!) I used to think about all of the things I'd learned to do, and thought, "Well, if I couldn't see/ taste/ hear/ etc.. what could I still do? And I thought that out of all of the hand-arts (if I could trust someone to choose the colors I requested) I could always knit, even if I was blind, bed-bound, couldn't speak and was handicapped in every other way except the use of my hands and brain/memory. So I've always 'prayed' to be saved from losing two those abilities.

That's why I'm saying now that I've found the needles that are perfect for my final stage of life (decades yet!! LOL) that will cover every type of thing I will be knitting and I'm now picking the better, more expensive textiles that I always promised myself I could pick out 'later'. 
Well, 'later' has arrived. 
DH doesn't even question when new envelopes arrive (and he's treating himself to the rest of the tools he needs in his wood-working..) And knitting these fibers is a decadent pleasure. Pure pleasure!
Your avatar's lace/cables is beautiful; what is it? A garment? Shawl? Lace table covering? And what weight thread/yarn? I'm intrigued...


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

GypsyC1225 said:


> I turned 80 on Christmas day, and just bought a set of Harmney from knitpick. I figure to be around for a very long time


Happy Belated Birthday, Gypsy! I'm pleased to hear you'll be enjoying your new Harmonies in the new year - what a GREAT present to yourself!
Bobbie R


----------



## Druecilla (Jul 22, 2012)

rkr said:


> beachkoz said:
> 
> 
> > I am just reading about the magic loop. Never tried it. Need it for hats. I don't have a 40" cord. Tired of never having the length or the size I need.
> ...


The Dreamz Interchanable set comes with four cables which make your knitting area, including the neeldes, 24", [email protected] 32" and 40". They also offer connectors as well as cables up to 60" here: http://www.knitterspride.com/Materialwise-Details.asp?id=10&mcid=3


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

ecedman said:


> You have something made in this country? What is the brand? I would love to get them. I am so sick of seeing "Made in China" or where ever. I don't trust the quality of things made in China because the quality just is not there.


Denise needles. Made in USA. Do love mine.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

rkr said:


> vannavanna wrote:
> Can I ask what would you call the "cord" that threads through babies mittens or bootees to keep them on?
> 
> Hi vannavanna-
> ...


There is also a crocheted I-cord. Same rough number of stitches, but fewer needles.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Knitknotter said:


> vannavanna said:
> 
> 
> > vannavanna said:
> ...


But what would you call it if you made the "cord" with the wool?.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Dowager said:


> I prefer the Chiaogoo Red Lace. The cords do NOT fight with you. I have two circulars that were gifts. I read here recently that they may be coming out with an interchangeable set.


I'm having a hard time finding this set. Any suggestions?
Cindy


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

my question about interchangeable sets is this. You need two circular to knit sox and small hats, so then you need to buy two sets of needles in that size, right. That is alot of money, so how do you get around that. I know the magic loop method is one way, but I prefer knitting with two ciculars.


----------



## Dansmarin (Apr 12, 2011)

Tips are sold separately, on ebay anyway. So if you have enough cord, you can buy a duplicate set of tips -- a lot cheaper than a whole new set.


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks for that info, have been longing to buy a set. Will think about that. 
J.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

cindybar said:


> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer the Chiaogoo Red Lace. The cords do NOT fight with you. I have two circulars that were gifts. I read here recently that they may be coming out with an interchangeable set.
> ...


I got my complete set of Chaiogoo from Stitchdragon. Handsome fibers have them also. I was on a waiting list but they got a shipment before Christmas.


----------



## Knitknotter (Feb 2, 2012)

mystic31714 said:


> thanks for that info, have been longing to buy a set. Will think about that.
> J.


Another idea--you can use the tip that is called for in the pattern on the right end of the cable. Then, a smaller needle tip at the other end. Ditto on the second cable, with the larger needle at the right end. viola! 2 circs without buying another set. (The first needle on the right is the one that determines the size of stitch.)


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

knitknotter, how very cleaver, I never thought of the fact that the right needle determines the stitch, bravo


----------



## ladydi265 (Dec 7, 2012)

Please tell me where you seen the harmonies needles at knitpick for in the 40's . I want to buy them I love them, 
Thanks Diana


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Check E-bay, but like you, I have never heard of them for that price. I just order a set, and they cost much more than that. Good luck on finding them at that price.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

JoyceLofton said:


> cindybar said:
> 
> 
> > Dowager said:
> ...


I just ordered a set from Stitch Dragon. I've never ordered from them before, hope it's a good company.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

cindybar said:


> JoyceLofton said:
> 
> 
> > cindybar said:
> ...


My daughter ordered mine from them for me for Christmas. It took
A while to get them but all compAnies had a waiting list for them. I got mine immediately after they arrived from China. She sent a very nice note with them. I don't think you have to worry. Hopefully the waiting list was taken care of and you will get them quickly. I really like mine. Just be sure you tighten them with the key. It looks like a t pin. I tighten mine with the rubber pads I got with my hiya hiya. I love my hiyas too. They are very similar. Good luck.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks, I just received an email saying my order was received. I'm excited to try them.


----------



## Bookmiss (Mar 8, 2012)

I ordered my ChiaGoo needles last week and started knitting with them last night. The connecting cord on the interchangeables is not as flexible as the fixed length. Tips are nice and long, but the set I'm working with is a tiny bit rough on one of them.
Wish there were directions on how to put them together. Thanks to those who wrote on KP, I knew how to fasten them securely together!


----------



## bizzygirl (Apr 16, 2011)

These are good suggestions to think about. Thank You.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Dowager said:


> I prefer the Chiaogoo Red Lace. The cords do NOT fight with you. I have two circulars that were gifts. I read here recently that they may be coming out with an interchangeable set.


Pass on the Addi. My friend has them and she complains that the join snags. I have Chiagoo interchangeable and Hiya Hiya. I'm happy with both. Chiagoo has a lifeline but doesn't spin. The cable is not as flexible as I'd like for some projects. If the Hiya had a lifeline whole, they would be perfect for me.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Signature Art Needles have come up with New screw on Interchangeable Needles. I love the Tips of Signature Needles and hope the new Screw Ons will stay put. I have Screw on Set made in japan but the joins get unscrewed as I knit and as the work turns ! I hope this will not Happen with these new ones! Yes Addi Tips are sometimes hard to Click on and Off. But the enjoyment of Tips outways the the trouble.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Cables and Lace said:


> I agree Signature needles are the RollRoce of Knitting Needles I said so last year on KP. Yes they are made in USA too. They are too good. I have them too.


I went on the signature website but could not find the sock size (U.S. 1 or 2) in the circulars??? They have the double pointed, however. Am I not looking at the right place


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

beachkoz said:


> I am just reading about the magic loop. Never tried it. Need it for hats. I don't have a 40" cord. Tired of never having the length or the size I need.


You don't necessarily have to have a 40" cord for Magic Loop. You can use size 32" cable & up. Just make sure the cable is flexible and the length is comfortable for you to do ML.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I usually use a 60 cm for magic loop.


----------



## vickih (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi, don't know it you got a reply, but cord memory is when the cord is wound up for storage, the cord stays that way when you take them out. They have a coil to them.


----------

